# PENIS injury help PLEASE!



## Mackenzie (Sep 26, 2004)

We went swimming today and somehow my sons foreskin got pushed and stuck in one of the hole of the mesh lining of his swim trunks. He said it started hurting on the way home but he did not know why and didn't check. That means that that is has been there for at least 2.5-3 hours. I had to pull it out (I briefly tried to cut it out of the hole but we don't have fine enough scissors that I was comfortable not cutting him) and now there is a swollen bubble and is bleeding. I have got him putting ice on it and will put green goo on it in a minute (unless directed otherwise). Please any input, advice, thoughts on what to expect from healing etc... and anyone ever heard of this happening with the mesh from suits before?P


----------



## chaoticzenmom (May 21, 2005)

Wow, I never heard of it. I'll have to look at my sons' bathing suits. I hope he feels better! Poor baby.

Lisa


----------



## pdx.mothernurture (May 27, 2004)

What is green goo, exactly?

I would let him soak in the tub, give him plenty of naked time, a little Tylenol for discomfort if he needs it, and just keep an eye on it.

Jen


----------



## Mackenzie (Sep 26, 2004)

Green Goo is our (homemade) all purpose ointment for damn near everything. It is comprised of:

beeswax
olive oil
tea tree oil
vitamin E
lavendar EO
calendula
mullein
chickweed
comfrey


----------



## jessjgh1 (Nov 4, 2004)

I've heard of the mesh being irritating.

I think you are all set with your treatment if you've used it for other similar injuries (I just wouldn't want it internally, iykwim). Don't freak out just because its the foreskin... but certainly I'd freak out, myself, just about the injury.

Poor guy, but I'll bet he'll be just fine in a little bit.

Jessica


----------



## fruitful womb (Nov 20, 2004)

OMG! What a delima and I JUST got through reading "Foreskin Issues" by Marilyn Milos from one of the Stickies. I didn't see anything of that nature. Poor little guy. Wow what a great recipe for the green goo!


----------



## calngavinsmom (Feb 19, 2003)

This has happened to my son before....the foreskin in the mesh....not the sore you described though. My guy just got a bit of a scratch. What you are doing sounds right on to me. Maybe a soak in a bath with epsom salts before the goo?

I hope he feels better soon.
Take care,
Tara


----------



## littlemizflava (Oct 8, 2006)

can you post a pic of the mesh and where it got stuck so we all can avoid putting our sons in swim shorts that might hurt them i cant get over it getting stuck in the mesh poor guy and yup what you are doing is good


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

: Poor guy.







What he has is a equivelent of a busted lip. It will heal given time. The foreskin like the lips is a very vascular area so it usually will heal pretty fast. I would put the green goo on it so that it will help block the germs from getting into the open wound. It should look much better tomarrow.


----------



## Lula's Mom (Oct 29, 2003)

"It's just a flesh wound!" (sorry, doesn't Monty Python humor lighten things up, though?) I agree with pps, put your lovely goo on it and he will be better tomorrow. OUCH.


----------



## Mackenzie (Sep 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *littlemizflava* 
can you post a pic of the mesh and where it got stuck so we all can avoid putting our sons in swim shorts that might hurt them i cant get over it getting stuck in the mesh poor guy and yup what you are doing is good


I don't have a cord for my digi cam (dh lost it in a move and the one time I went to get another, they were out of my kind) but to me, it looks like any mesh from trunks. I tried google to find a picture but apparently no one photographs the lining of the swim trunks. In any event, they holes are very small. Like the point of a ball point pen. I am seriously baffled at how this happened.

Thank you all for your replies. It looks much better now but when it first happened it was rather startling in appearnce and I am not a worrier when it comes to health and healing; there is little that stresses me out and makes me question my capabilities of handling it.


----------



## joandsarah77 (Jul 5, 2005)

Wow, yes I have heard of it. I was over reading the child with foreskin board at I village a day ago and saw a post on this exact same thing, although with no actual injury. The lady said she had to buy her son new trunks with smaller mesh holes. Hope it's getting better now.


----------



## Microsoap (Dec 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joandsarah77* 
Wow, yes I have heard of it. I was over reading the child with foreskin board at I village a day ago and saw a post on this exact same thing, although with no actual injury. The lady said she had to buy her son new trunks with smaller mesh holes. Hope it's getting better now.

I _think_ I understand this concept, but I'm not quite sure (?).







:

I know there's some mesh linings that are essentially like a stronger version pantyhose, and there's some that are like fishnet stockings. Some little boys have an eyedropper-like end (a little bulb) to their foreskin and perhaps _that_ can be what gets pushed through the hole of a fishnet stockings-like mesh lining? Am I visualizing this right?


----------



## littlemizflava (Oct 8, 2006)

i just checked the 3 swim trunks i have for my ds 2 are the true mini mesh and the one from the gap is like fabric with pin size holes in it there is no way anything can get stuck in the gap ones


----------



## Mackenzie (Sep 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *littlemizflava* 
i just checked the 3 swim trunks i have for my ds 2 are the true mini mesh and the one from the gap is like fabric with pin size holes in it there is no way anything can get stuck in the gap ones


Don't be so certain of that. These are not as fine as panyhose but are not big holes either. Seriously, think Bic ballpoint pen tip. TIP. and yes, he got very very stuck.


----------



## littlemizflava (Oct 8, 2006)

ok this is just sad i took a pic lol and yes the one on the left is little mesh holes small as a pen tip the other is more like a pin whole just a nuff to let water threw (fyi i think i need a life







) i will always watch my son when he is in swin suits thanks to this threadie
http://s179.photobucket.com/albums/w...07-07_1810.jpg


----------



## kathy1_10 (Jul 18, 2004)

I'm kind of concern about it now. I don't know whether to cut out the mesh liner out of my ds's bathing suit or leave it alone. My ds never had a problem with the mesh liners but I guess it could happend in the future. I never really understood why they put those mesh liners in there for boys.


----------



## jessjgh1 (Nov 4, 2004)

Hmm, maybe why speedos are more common in europe?

There are a lot of cute swim diapers that are cloth and have no liners like that.

Jessica


----------



## Mackenzie (Sep 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *littlemizflava* 
ok this is just sad i took a pic lol and yes the one on the left is little mesh holes small as a pen tip the other is more like a pin whole just a nuff to let water threw (fyi i think i need a life







) i will always watch my son when he is in swin suits thanks to this threadie
http://s179.photobucket.com/albums/w...07-07_1810.jpg

The one on the left looks like what is (was) in both of my boys. I am certain this is a freak occurrence but I just could not be like "yeah, I know your penis got stuck, now put them back on".

He is fine now though, thank goodness. When we replace these (aka when they are out grown) we will go with some sort of speedo suit, even if not the underwear style one.


----------



## littlemizflava (Oct 8, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kathy1_10* 
I never really understood why they put those mesh liners in there for boys.

i do believe the reason is to keep all parts in to lesson the chance of getting hurt but i guess the key is to find one that will keep foreskin safe while it is being woren

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mackenzie* 
The one on the left looks like what is (was) in both of my boys. I am certain this is a freak occurrence but I just could not be like "yeah, I know your penis got stuck, now put them back on".

He is fine now though, thank goodness. When we replace these (aka when they are out grown) we will go with some sort of speedo suit, even if not the underwear style one.

i know it looked sad but i wanted to confirm the ones that hurt ur ds
i know all of us parents are all worried about the mesh now that is why i was stating that the gap ones i have is different i bought them this sesion ane they were not much paided $15


----------



## jina sotelo (Jun 1, 2014)

littlemizflava said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kathy1_10*
> _I never really understood why they put those mesh liners in there for boys._
> 
> ...


My 1 year old son had the same thing but his was bleeding i dont know what to do?


----------



## jina sotelo (Jun 1, 2014)

Mackenzie said:


> We went swimming today and somehow my sons foreskin got pushed and stuck in one of the hole of the mesh lining of his swim trunks. He said it started hurting on the way home but he did not know why and didn't check. That means that that is has been there for at least 2.5-3 hours. I had to pull it out (I briefly tried to cut it out of the hole but we don't have fine enough scissors that I was comfortable not cutting him) and now there is a swollen bubble and is bleeding. I have got him putting ice on it and will put green goo on it in a minute (unless directed otherwise). Please any input, advice, thoughts on what to expect from healing etc... and anyone ever heard of this happening with the mesh from suits before?P


the same thing happend to my 1 year old son but he started bleeding i feel so bad i dont know what to do?


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

It will heal on its own. i would put a bit of OTC abx on it and let it be.


----------



## twinning002 (May 12, 2012)

jina sotelo said:


> the same thing happend to my 1 year old son but he started bleeding i feel so bad i dont know what to do?


Poor guy, I have two 6 y.o. intact boys. We haven't experienced this specific incident, but have had many penis injuries around here. I would suggest a soak in the tub. Definitely avoid using any soaps that might irritate the wound further. I would go with just plain warm water. You might also want to avoid putting him in any pants or anything that might rub against him and cause pain. This seems likely to heal quickly, but keep an eye on it and ditch the swim suit with the mesh. I hope this is resolved by now and he is feeling better!


----------



## Amariep (7 mo ago)

Mackenzie said:


> We went swimming today and somehow my sons foreskin got pushed and stuck in one of the hole of the mesh lining of his swim trunks. He said it started hurting on the way home but he did not know why and didn't check. That means that that is has been there for at least 2.5-3 hours. I had to pull it out (I briefly tried to cut it out of the hole but we don't have fine enough scissors that I was comfortable not cutting him) and now there is a swollen bubble and is bleeding. I have got him putting ice on it and will put green goo on it in a minute (unless directed otherwise). Please any input, advice, thoughts on what to expect from healing etc... and anyone ever heard of this happening with the mesh from suits before?P


Yes I have experienced this with my son, we just left it and watched it for a few, once he relaxed it came out by itself. Now I always get him non mesh swimwear. Good luck


----------

